# The Year Is 1922



## Trila (Oct 18, 2022)

The year is 1922, one hundred years ago.  What a difference a century makes!  Here are some statistics for Year 1922:

The average life expectancy for men was 47 years.

Fuel for cars was sold in drug stores only.

Only 14 percent of homes had a bathtub.

Only 8 percent of homes had a telephone.

The maximum speed limit in most cities was 10 mph.

A Ford Model-T cost $319.

The tallest structure in the world was the Eiffel Tower.

The average US wage in 1922 was 22 cents per hour.

The average US worker made between $200 and $400 per year.

A competent accountant could expect to earn $2,000 per year.

A dentist earned $2,500 per year.

A veterinarian between $1,500 and $4,000 per year.

And, a mechanical engineer about $5,000 per year.

More than 95 percent of all births took place at home.

Ninety percent of all Doctors had NO COLLEGE EDUCATION!
Instead, they attended so-called medical schools, many of which were condemned in the press AND in the government as "substandard."

Sugar cost four cents a pound.

Eggs were fourteen cents a dozen.

Coffee was fifteen cents a pound.

Most women washed their hair once a month and used Borax or egg yolks for shampoo.

Canada passed law prohibiting poor people from entering into their country for any reason.

The Five leading causes of death were:
1 Pneumonia and influenza
2 Tuberculosis
3 Diarrhea
4 Heart disease
5 Stroke

The American flag had 45 stars

The population of Las Vegas, Nevada, was only 30.

Crossword puzzles, canned beer, and iced tea hadn't been invented yet.

There was neither a Mother's Day nor a Father's Day.

Two out of every 10 adults couldn't read or write; and only 6 percent of all Americans had graduated from high school.

Marijuana, heroin, and morphine were available over the counter at local drugstores.
Back then pharmacists said "Heroin clears the complexion, gives buoyancy to the mind, regulates the stomach, bowels, and is a perfect guardian of health!" (Shocking?)

Eighteen percent of households had at least one fulltime servant or domestic help.

There were about 230 reported murders in the ENTIRE U.S.A.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 18, 2022)

Wow! Very interesting.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2022)

I love those price comparisons of bygone days.

Eggs,14 cents a dozen. I just paid $3.52!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2022)

I know you're quoting for the USA which is such a young country ... but here in the UK  things were very different.. so for a little comparison..

Fuel for cars was not sold in Drug stores here.. it was sold in Garages just like it is today..

My aunt Margaret was born in '22, my father 4 years later ..so I don;t think of those years as particualrly long ago IYSWIM

Mothers' day started in the 1600's in the UK when it was known as Mothering Sunday

Homicides in the UK in the 1920's were less than 5 per million people.. and to this day, the total homicides for  the year ending 2021.. stands at just 700.. altho' terrible ,thank goodness it's not on par with many other places


Average life expectancy for a Man was 56  and for a female 59..

The same illness were the leading causes of death..

The average salary for a male in 1922 was £ 205.00... and for a woman.. just £ 99.00...per YEAR!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2022)

Trila said:


> The American flag had 45 stars


The US flag has had 48 stars since 1912, when New Mexico and Arizona became states.  https://www.nps.gov/articles/000/ha...he number of stars on,flag for the first time.


----------



## Trila (Oct 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The US flag has had 48 stars since 1912, when New Mexico and Arizona became states.  https://www.nps.gov/articles/000/harry-truman-and-the-48-star-flag.htm#:~:text=The number of stars on,flag for the first time.


Ooops!  I didn't fact check! Sorry!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2022)

Trila said:


> Ooops! I didn't fact check! Sorry!


No problem, you were close enough.  One of the useless bits of trivia I have rolling round in my head.  It was an interesting post, thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

Some things don't change much.....


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 19, 2022)

Can you imagine if today’s young people were time-traveled back to the year of 1922?  “_What, no internet?  No cell phones?  No TV?  No video games?  Don’t you have air conditioning?  Where’s my music?  You call that joke a car?  How do you people live like this?!  Oh, I get it…I’m in hell!_”


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2022)

In 1922, a Novelist Predicts What the World Will Look Like in 2022




Read More​


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 19, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Can you imagine if today’s young people were time-traveled back to the year of 1922?  “_What, no internet?  No cell phones?  No TV?  No video games?  Don’t you have air conditioning?  Where’s my music?  You call that joke a car?  How do you people live like this?!  Oh, I get it…I’m in hell!_”



The clothes (for those who could afford them,) were the ultimate in style. For the very few for whom money was endless, the cars, oh for the cars.
Anyone recognise my missus in period dress?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2022)

Top 15 Popular Songs of 1922


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2022)

Many lawyers of that time never went to law school.  I had a great uncle who was a "country lawyer".  He didn't graduate from high school (I'm not even sure he attended more than a year) and certainly didn't go to college.  Instead, he "read law" with a lawyer and voila! after a few years, he was a lawyer.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 24, 2022)

My dad was born March 17, 1922. He died of cancer at the age of 44 (below the 1922 average). This past March was the 100th anniversary of his birth.  He always had low paying jobs, being a 9th grade dropout. We had phones, but kept moving. Sometimes we were in 2 different schools every school year, or so it seemed. Probably fell behind on the rent since he was a weekend drinker and a smoker.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 24, 2022)

I was skeptical when I first read this, George's 1922 predictions seemed too close to reality to be true.  Particularly the one on nuclear power "_It may also be that atomic energy will be harnessed_".

So I did some research and it is real, the Library of Congress has a copy of the article: https://www.loc.gov/resource/sn83045774/1922-05-07/ed-1/?sp=87&st=text&r=-0.412,0,1.824,1.323,0

He was amazingly prophetic, a wise man.


----------



## Purwell (Oct 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The US flag has had 48 stars since 1912, when New Mexico and Arizona became states.  https://www.nps.gov/articles/000/harry-truman-and-the-48-star-flag.htm#:~:text=The number of stars on,flag for the first time.


Aren't there 50 stars? In 1959 Hawaii and Alaska became States and we often joke about the UK becoming the 51st State.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 24, 2022)

Purwell said:


> Aren't there 50 stars? In 1959 Hawaii and Alaska became States


Yes, there are now, as you say 50 since Hawaii and Alaska.  48 before that


Purwell said:


> we often joke about the UK becoming the 51st State.


Ok with me, but you might want to think twice about it...


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 24, 2022)

My mom was born February 4th 1922.
She would be 100 yrs old.

She would of loved to have lived to be 100.

Miss you mama....


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2022)

Twenties Refrigerator​




Price:   $29.98  

"The latest in modern refrigerators with a steel covered with white enamel exterior and a cork lined interior to keep your food fresh, the ice box is large enough to ensure cold air circulates fully around the refrigerator, _ Refrigerators back in the 20's used the basic principle of filling an ice box with ice which allowed cool air to circulate around your food, cork at the time was the best form of insulation around and meant the ice and food would last longer."_


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 25, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Can you imagine if today’s young people were time-traveled back to the year of 1922?  “_What, no internet?  No cell phones?  No TV?  No video games?  Don’t you have air conditioning?  Where’s my music?  You call that joke a car?  How do you people live like this?!  Oh, I get it…I’m in hell!_”


I think many people on this forum including myself would feel that way also ! No SS,no Medicare, blatant discriminatory laws, no airflights to visit relatives, poor health care, etc.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanksgiving 1922

Macy's Parade Central Park


----------



## Been There (Nov 21, 2022)

I missed seeing this thread. I majored in U.S. History and I really enjoy threads and information in general like what is in this thread. I think a pack of Lucky Strike cigarettes were .15 cents.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 21, 2022)

That clown looks rather creepy. But the hippo is cute!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 21, 2022)

Trila said:


> The year is 1922, one hundred years ago.  What a difference a century makes!  Here are some statistics for Year 1922:
> 
> The average life expectancy for men was 47 years.
> 
> ...


One hundred more years will pass, what do you think they will think of what we have done with the world?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2022)

If there is anyone left, they'll be even worse than us.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 21, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> One hundred more years will pass, what do you think they will think of what we have done with the world?


That's a scary thought. 
I don't think 'they' will be very impressed w/the outside world. Nor how things are being ran on the inside.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 21, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> That's a scary thought.
> I don't think 'they' will be very impressed w/the outside world. Nor how things are being ran on the inside.


Hopefully, they'll think boy, they really made a mess!  Now, we got it straightened out.  They just thought being online was great, look what we got today!


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 21, 2022)

1922.  My father was 9 years old.  My mother 5.

Wondering what people will think in 2122 when they look back to 2022?


----------



## timoc (Nov 21, 2022)

ArnoldC said:


> *Wondering what people will think in 2122 when they look back to 2022?*


"What were those strange creatures with two arms, two legs, a head and no tail, well, some had a tail, but they weren't anything to get excited about?" 
"Some of them had two soft bulges on their upper torso, that some of the others found quite fascinating." 
"Yes, they were a very unusual species, it's such a pity they couldn't stick around, they would have made a good food supply."
"OK, Clonkeronus, do you want a short back and sides on all four of your heads?"


----------



## Victoria (Nov 24, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Can you imagine if today’s young people were time-traveled back to the year of 1922?  “_What, no internet?  No cell phones?  No TV?  No video games?  Don’t you have air conditioning?  Where’s my music?  You call that joke a car?  How do you people live like this?!  Oh, I get it…I’m in hell!_”


LOL!!   


Meanderer said:


> In 1922, a Novelist Predicts What the World Will Look Like in 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Victoria (Nov 24, 2022)

Wow I can't believe the life expectancy was that low back then!


----------



## Trila (Nov 26, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> One hundred more years will pass, what do you think they will think of what we have done with the world?


I'm old fashioned, so to me it seems like the old ways were better.  The more so called "progress", the worse off we are.  With that in mind, I'm glad that I won't be here in 100 years to see how much more progress we have achieved!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Trila said:


> I'm old fashioned, so to me it seems like the old ways were better.  The more so called "progress", the worse off we are.  With that in mind, I'm glad that I won't be here in 100 years to see how much more progress we have achieved!


Well, advances have been made and mistakes have been made.  Just don't give up hope and keep on keepin on.


----------

